# 2nd Annual Blackjack Tournament



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Please see post below, was having issues during posting.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

With 102 entries in our January Touranment, please mark your calendars for our upcoming Blackjack Touranment being held at West End Marina.​
2nd Annual West Bay
Black Jack Tournament​
April 23, 2011​
6AM - 5PM​
***Guides Allowed***​
21706 Burnett Drive (West End Marina - Sea Isle subdivision)
Galveston, Texas 77554​
*Rules & Regulations*​
1. All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violations will result in disqualification of the entire team.

2. This is an individual tournament however any number of anglers can fish together.

3. Wade fishing is permitted; must be within sight of other anglers fishing with you (200 yards max)

4. Fishing hours will begin at 6:00 a.m. April 23, 2011 and contestants must be in weigh-in line by 5:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 4:00 p.m.

5. Artificial, live or dead bait may be used. All fish must be caught on a rod and reel.

6. No angler(s) is permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards to any other boat, unless permission has been granted.

7. No fish may be accepted from or given to another angler(s).

8. All anglers on your boat or in your group must be entered in the Tournament!

9. Boat, Wade, Kayak or Beach fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries.

10. "Black Jack" means: Trout, Slot Red and Flounder closest to 21" without going over

11. All Flounder must be ALIVE!

12. Flounder: The angler that brings in the most live flounder or first to bring in 5 ALIVE, will receive an award & prize (see #23). Flounder should not be placed on a stringer! Take extra care to ensure their survival & transport. Use a proper aerated live well / oxygen system. Flounder being donated will be transported to the Sea Center to be used in restocking efforts for West Bay.

13. Participants may fish anywhere in West Bay, being any navigable waterway West of the Texas City Dike. Anglers must stay North of Pelican Island and can venture as far into West Bay as Bastrop, Chocolate Bay / Bayou and Christmas Bay. Anglers wishing to fish from the surf may fish any beachfront area between the end of the Seawall and San Luis Pass (Galveston side)

14. All participants will be subject to polygraph testing if the need shall arise

15. Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 5:00 p.m., unless you are standing in line, weigh in will close by 5:30 p.m. with awards ceremony immediately following.

16. All fish weighed in must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or oversized fish that are turned in for measuring that are not within regulations will disqualify the angler.

17. In case of a tie, the earlier measured fish will prevail.

18. All Weigh master's rulings are FINAL

19. Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.

20. Trophies will be awarded to 1st-3rd place in Trout, Red & Flounder categories.

21. 1st - 3rd place will receive a Custom fishing rod made by Billy StiX, Charlie's Custom Rods or Coastal Custom Rods. 1st place in each division (Trout, Red, Flounder) wins the payout.

22. All paid entries will receive a FREE 1 year subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal, a FishWestEnd Sticker & Koozie!

23. 02 System Prize: The first 5 LIVE flounder to be brought in will receive a complete 02 System. The fish must be ALIVE. If they touch a stringer you will be disqualified! If you string your Flounder they will not make it. Net them and place immediately into a properly aerated live well.

24. Door Prizes by: Hookset Marine Gear, Big Nasty Bait Company, BAAD Marine Supply, Breakwater Marine Electronics, Lutes Marine & RV, Pro 02 Systems + many more to come!!!

25. Awards Ceremony: 5PM, April 23, 2011 at West End Marina (SEA ISLE) 21706 Burnett Galveston, TX.

26. IN CASE OF BAD WEATHER, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED, IF FOR ANY REASON EVENT CANNOT BE HELD ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE REFUNDED

*** Sea Center is currently at full capacity, if this is still the case the day of the tournament we will be releasing the live flounder back into the bay after measurement

Register Now (Click Link Below)
https://www.fishwestend.com/fish-west-end-black-jack-tournament-2010

Flyer: http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11735&d=1296582962

Rules: http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11734&d=1296582961

Sign Up: http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11733&d=1296582960


----------

